# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Δεν μπορει να σταθει καλα το budgie

## grglaz

Καλησπερα σας

το μπατζι μου την τελευταιες 2 βδομαδες εχει σε ενα βαθμο ασταθεια και δυσκολευεται να στερεωθει στο κλαδακι...

ειδικα σημερα η κατασταση της εχει χειροτερεψει...
καθεται και το σωμα της εχει μια κλιση προς τα πισω,
δε μπορει να μεινει για πολυ ωρα εκει που στεκεται,
χανει την ισσοροπια της και πεφτει στο πατωμα...
ενω δυσκολευεται να περπατησει...
φαινεται οτι δε μπορει να βαλει δυναμη στα δαχτυλα της ουτε και να τα κουνησει καλα καλα...

επισης τσιμπαει τα δαχτυλα της σαν κατι να την ενοχλει...

τα νυχακια της ειναι φυσιολογικα... και τα δαχτυλα της δεν φαινεται οπτικα να εχουν κατι....

γενικοτερα δειχνει οτι δεν εχει δυναμεις παντως γιατι κανα δυο φορες εχει σταματησει το πεταμα στον αερα και εχει πεσει κατω

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν ειναι κατι μονο με τα ποδαρακια της η κατι γενικοτερο...

κατα τα αλλα τρωει και καθεται φυσιολογικα (εννοω οχι φουσκωμενη) αλλα η ορεξη της για παιχνιδι εχει μειωθει αισθητα (λογικο)

----------


## jk21

Βαλε κοντινη φωτο του ραμφους (καποιες φορες δινει ενδειξεις προβληματων το χρωμα του )

της κοιλιας του χαμηλα μεχρι εκει που κουτσουλα με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα 

της κουτσουλια του σε λευκο χαρτι  

και πες μας αν τρωει λιγοτερο ,το ιδιο ή περισσοτερο απο πριν αρρωστησει

----------


## grglaz

Σημερα την χωρησα απο το αρσενικο για να μπορεσω να την ελενξω καλυτερα (ποσο τρωει, κουτσουλιες κτλ κτλ)

σε σχεση με οταν την ειχα πρωτοπαρει πριν 5 μηνες περιπου νομιζω πως τρωει περισσοτερο αυτες τις μερες...

εδω μερικες φωτο απο μυτη, ραμφος, ποδια, κοιλια, κουτσουλιες....

----------


## jk21

η κουτσουλια της ειναι οκ 

η κοιλια ειναι πιο χαμηλα απο εκει που εβγαλες  

εκει ειναι ο θωρακας (καρινα ) και ουτε παχυ το βλεπω εκει ,ουτε αδυνατο 

να βαλεις την κοιλια του 

να μου πεις επισης αν εχεις  σουπιοκοκκαλο στο κλουβι ή αλλη πηγη ασβεστιου και αν την τσιμπαει 

αν δεν εχει καποια αποτομη επιδεινωση αυριο (τοτε θα μας ενημερωσεις αμεσα ) τη δευτερα θελω να πας σε μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα (σε ποια περιοχη μενεις ) και να παρεις το cosumix plus 

θα το δωσεις μονο αν σου πω .Ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι καλο να το εχεις αν χρειαστει ξαφνικα

----------


## grglaz

σουπιοκοκκαλο βαλαμε πριν 1 εμδομαδα αλλα δεν το χει τσιμπησει ποτε...
ουτε της εχουμε δωσει ποτε κατι αλλο για ασβεστιο...
μπορει να ειναι ελλειψη ασβεστιου το προβλημα δηλαδη?

ηταν καπως δυσκολο να την φωτογραφησω τοσο χαμηλα...

----------


## jk21

ναι πρεπει να της δωσεις συμπληρωμα 

πηγαινε σε φαρμακειο και παρε ταμπλετα αναβραζουσα ασβεστιου (φαρμακευτικης εταιριας οχι συμπληρωμα διατροφης να σου αρπαξουν τζαμπα λεφτα ) των 500 mg . Θα δω ποια θα παρεις να μην γινει λαθος στη δοσολογια και θα σου πω πως θα την δωσεις στο νερο .


δεν βλεπω πρησμενο εντερο αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αν καποιο μικροβιο χτυπα το νευρικο συστημα .Θα λεγα να παρεις και το φαρμακο που σου ειπα


το ασβεστιο πηγαινε σημερα σε διημερευον

----------


## grglaz

δεν ειχε κατι αλλο περα απο αυτο... (ελπιζω να μην το πηρα τσαμπα  :Happy: )

αυριο θα παρω και το cosumix plus

----------


## grglaz

και δω ξαναφωτογραφησα τα ποδαρακια της

ειναι φυσιολογικη αυτη η διχρωμια που εχει?






εδω ειναι το αρσενικο....

----------


## jk21

Σπασε 1 ταμπλετα στα 4 και βαλε  το 1/4 της ταμπλετας να διαλυθει σε 100 ml νερο ( αλλαγη καθε μερα ) .Δινεις για 4 μερες μονο ! οχι παραπανω .Μετα 1 φορα την εβδομαδα το 1 /8 της ταμπλετας 


Αν το εχεις μεσα , να του βαλεις και μια πολυβιταμινη να εχει d3 τις ιδιες ημερες ,αλλιως να το βγαζεις στον ηλιο οποτε δεν εχει παγωνια ή ρευματα αερα για καμμια ωριτσα 

Ποσο σου στοιχισε;

----------


## jk21

δεν γνωριζω για τα ποδια .... 

επισης τα παιδια που εχουν budgie καλα ειναι να μας επιβεβαιωσουν εκτος απο τη γνωμη τους σε αυτο το θεμα και το κατα ποσο το χρωμα του ραμφους ειναι το συνηθισμενο για την εποχη

----------


## Esmi

Εγώ να πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοιο χρώμα χάλινο σε μπατζι ενήλικο!
Αλλά πολύ καλύτερα θα ξέρει κάποιος πού έχει πολλά περισσότερα, πιο έμπειρος να σου πει!!

----------


## grglaz

δεν εχει χρονισει ακομα... μπορει γι αυτο να ειναι ετσι το ραμφος...

Esmi ενηλικο ποτε θεωρειται οτι ειναι?

jk21 μπορω να της το δωδω με σηριγγα για να το παρει πιο αμμεσα και σιγουρα?

----------


## vasilis.a

το χρωμα στο ραμφος δεν εχει να κανει με την εποχη παντα.το πουλακι μαλλον ειναι μικρο(κατω των 7-8 μηνων)και ετσι ειναι πιθανο ακομη να μην εχει ξεκαθαρισει το χρωμα(και ολο αυτο σε συνδιασμο με το οτι ισως περασε καποια αλλαγη,στρες αρρωστια κλπ δικαιολογουν το χρωμα.αυτο δεν εχει σημασια ομως.περισυ την πατησα με μπατζι,δινοντας το για αρσενικο(εδειχνε ξεκαθαρα)και μετα απο λιγους μηνες,το καθαρο μπλε εγινε εντονο καφε και ετοιμο για ζευγαρωμα(ακομη κλαιει η κουνιαδα μου).για τα ποδια νομιζω πως εκει ειναι το θεμα,χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος.δειχνει κοκκινο στις αρθρωσεις.ισως η ασταθεια ειναι λογο πονου.δεν μπορω να σου πω σιγουρα κατι.ισως το βοηθουσε καποιο αντιφλεγμωνοδες

----------


## jk21

για αντιφλεγμονωδες ψαξε σε κτηνιατρικα το  Metacam 5 mg meloxicam /ml

----------


## grglaz

*jk21* χτες το απογευμα περιπου στις 8 της εβαλα το νερο με το ασβεστιο στην ποσοτητα που μου ειπες αλλα φαινεται πως δεν εχει πιει καθολου ακομα, δεν εχει κατεβει καθολου η σταθμη...

ελεγα να αφησω στην ποτιστρα σκετο νερο και να της δωσω μερικες σταγονες απο το αραιωμενο ασβεστιο με την συριγγα κατευθειαν στο στομα...

μπορω? και αν ναι ποσες σταγονες την ημερα να της δινω?

----------


## jk21

απο το διαλλυμα που εχεις ετοιμο στη ποτιστρα ,κανονικα επρεπε να επινε γυρω στα 6 ml την ημερα  .Μπορεις να δινεις οποτε θες γυρω στα 0.3 ml καθε φορα δηλαδη γυρω στις 5 σταγονες .Αν δεν ανοιγει το στομα ,σταζεις στα ρουθουνια και το τραβα 

δεν μου αρεσει που δεν ειπιε καθολου νερο και θα με ανησυχησει λιγοτερο αν μου πεις οτι εφαγε κανονικα

----------


## grglaz

λοιπον τωρα της εδωσα τις σταγονες με το ασβεστιο... αρα πρωτη μερα σημερα...

δεν της αρεσε καθοοοολου!! μαλλον γι αυτο δεν ειχε πιει και νερο....


τωρα οσο αναφορα το metacam

5mg/ml δεν βρηκα ουτε στην *****  στο Περιστερι ουτε σε ενα αλλο κτηνιατρειο...

υπαρχει σε χαπι 2,5mg/ml και 1mg/ml
και σε σιροπι 1,5mg/ml (το οποιο αν προσεξα καλα παει κανα 20αρικο)

να παρω το σιροπι? και ποια η δοσολογια?

μπορουμε να της τα χορηγησουμε ταυτοχρονα με το ασβεστιο που ξεκινησαμε?

----------


## jk21

Aν το βρεις σε σιροπι 

Δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να μπουν σε ιδια ποτιστρα ,αλλα στο στομα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει θεμα . Θα το ψαξω 


Το πουλακι πως ειναι; εχει αλλαξει κατι στη συμπεριφορα του; να δουμε σε φωτο τα ποδια του αν εχει αλλαξει κατι ;

----------


## vasilis.a

καλο θα ηταν για το πουλακι να μην το ενοχλεις μετα τις 7-8 το βραδυ αλλα να κοιμαται

----------


## grglaz

ok αυριο θα παρω το σιροπι 1,5mg/ml

δοσολογια?

----------


## jk21

θα σου στειλω με πμ αργοτερα σημερα

----------


## grglaz

Σημερα το απογευμα δωσαμε πρωτη μερα το metacam
και για δευτερη μερα το ασβεστιο

εφαγε κανονικα και σημερα...
και οσο αναφορα το προβλημα καμια αλλαγη προς το παρων...

αυριο θα ελενξω την ποτιστρα της να δω αν εχει πιει καθολου νερο και θα βγαλω φωτο τα ποδαρακια της ξανα...

το metacam για ποσες μερες να της το δωσουμε?

----------


## jk21

3 με 4 

αν δεν υπαρχει σαφης βελτιωση ,δεν εχει νοημα .Ειναι για μειωση τυχον φλεγμονης 

Το θεμα ειναι γιατι υπαρχει αν υπαρχει ...

----------


## vasilis.a

μπορεις να μας βαλεις βιντεο να δουμε τι κανει?

----------


## grglaz

και νερο εχει πιει οκ...

φωτο και βιντεο θα ανεβασω αργοτερα...

απο χτες καποιες στιγμες κανει και κατι ακομα περιεργο που προσεξαμε...

εκει που καθεται στο κλαδι κλεινει τα ματια της και γερνει προς το μπρος σιγα σιγα μεχρι που "ξανα-ξυπναει"
οπως εμεις καμια φορα μας περνει ο υπνος στην καρεκλα και αρχιζει να γερνει το σωμα μας, ενα τετοιο πραγμα...

και φυσικα δε μιλαω το βραδυ αλλα ωρες που δε θα πρεπε να κοιμαται...
θα προσπαθησω να το τραβηξω στο βιντεο...

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο δεν  εχω σαφη στοιχεια  για το οτι χρειαζεται σιγουρα καποια αντιβιωση ,αλλα δεν μου αρεσει που κοιμαται εντος της ημερας 

θα ηθελα να βρεις μια εκ των tabernil gentamicina , baytril 0.5 % ή neoterramycin ή neoxyvet για να χορηγηθει στο πουλακι .Προσεξε στις δυο τελευταιες θελω σιγουρα να εχουν το προθεμα neo μπροστα γιατι χωρις νεομυκινη δεν μου κανει  .Ψαξε με τη σειρα που ειπα σε καταστημα με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα .Εχει νομιζω σε αγια παρασκευη και ν ηρακλειο .Αν δεν ξερεις στειλε μου πμ να σου πω

----------


## grglaz

εδώ είναι τα δάχτυλά της (σημερινές φωτό)

σε δύο φωτό φαίνεται που έχει κλειστά και τα μάτια της...

το βίντεο ανεβαίνει οπότε θα το βάλω πιο μετά...

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο δωσε προτεραιοτητα στο να βρεις φαρμακο 

Αν δεν βρεις καποιο ,παιρνεις augmentin ποσιμο εναιωρημα απο φαρμακειο αυτη http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...es/483#content AUGMENTIN PD.ORA.SUS (250+62,5)MG/5ML

και μια συρριγκα του 1 ml (αυτη την παιρνεις ετσι κι αλλιως )

----------


## vasilis.a

οι παπαγαλοι κοιμουνται-χαλαρωνουν με κλειστα τα ματια αρκετες φορες στη διαρκεια της μερας.απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα εως λιγα λεπτα.αν εχουν συνηθισει την παρουσια μας και το περιβαλλον τους,δεν ενοχλουνται,αν ειναι αγρια ξυπνανε αμεσως.πολλα βαζουν και το κεφαλι στο φτερο τους για λιγο.ολα αυτα σε αλλα πουλια δεν υποδηλωνουν ασθενεια.στο συγκεκριμενο πουλι ισως (εφοσον δεν το εκανε παλαιοτερα)δειχνει κοπωση απο την ασθενεια.

----------


## grglaz

λοιπον εδω ειναι και το βιντεο 






καπου μετα την μεση που ξεκουραζει το ενα ποδι φαινεται πολυ καλυτερα η ασταθεια που λεμε και προς το τελος που κουνιεται μπορειτε να παρατηρησετε λιγο την δυσκολια που εχει γενικοτερα με τα ποδαρακια της...
πχ ειναι φυσιολογικο να τιναζει τα φτερα της και να χανει την ισσοροπια της σε βαθμο να κοντεβει να πεσει?

Δημητρη θα τα παρω τα φαρμακα αυριο η στην χειροτερη παρασκευη αλλα ελεγα πρωτου της χορηγησω κατι αλλο να τελειωσω πρωτα την χορηγηση του ασβεστιου και του metacam (παρασκευη τελευταια μερα που θα τα παρει) και να δω Σαββατο το πρωι αν θα ειναι ακομα στην ιδια κατασταση, καλυτερα η χειροτερα....

----------


## vasilis.a

αν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να πας το πουλακι σε πτηνιατρο.δειχνει να εχει θεμα με τα ποδια του.αυτο ισως εχει βαθυτερες ριζες.αυτο που μου κινει την περιεργεια ειναι οτι και το αλλο πουλακι πισω ειναι πολυ χαλαρο..

----------


## grglaz

Α Baytril 0,5% εχω στο σιρταρι...

----------


## grglaz

Ναι Βασιλη αυτο ειναι στο προγραμμα, Σαββατο πρωι αν δεν εχει καλυτερεψει θα παει στο γιατρο...  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο το πουλακι δεν ειναι καλα και δεν ειναι απο ασβεστιο ή μονο απο ασβεστιο 

το metacam δεν θεραπευει απλα μειωνει καποια φλεγμονη αν υπαρχει ,δεν εξαλειφει την αιτια 

Και το αλλο δειχνει να εχει θεμα ,αν το βιντεο δεν ειναι σε ωρα που κοιμαται κανονικα και εχεις κρατησει τα φωτα ανοιχτα για τη βιντεοσκοπηση 

για μενα ειτε πας αυριο πτηνιατρο (το καλυτερο ) ειτε ξεκινας baytril  1 ml στα 100 νερου και εχεις το νου σου να πινει κανονικα φαρμακο

αν ξεκινησεις baytril σταματας το ασβεστιο .Δεν πανε μαζι ...

----------


## grglaz

την πηγαμε στο γιατρο το πρωι

ξεκιναμε Oxyvet 20% για 7 μερες και βλεπουμε...
το ασβεστιο το σταματαμε οκ
το metacam να της το δωσουμε σημερα και αυριο η να το σταματησουμε κι αυτο?

----------


## jk21

οτι πει ο γιατρος προφανως 

αν πραγματι πηγες σε γιατρο και οχι καποιον εκτροφεα ή πετσοπα ,κανειςς οτι σου λεει 

αν οχι ,τοτε δινεις baytril και οχι oxyvet

----------


## grglaz

Στην αρχή μας έγραψε το Inoxil αλλά επειδή δεν υπήρχε στο φαρμακείο μας είπε να πάρουμε το oxyvet...

----------


## vasilis.a

σε πτηνιατρο το πηγες το πουλακι??

----------


## grglaz

ναι...

----------


## jk21

Ιndoxyl    http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/indoxyl

σου ειπε .... κλινδαμυκινη ... σε τζελ  για το ποδι  , οχι ποσιμη  και απο την κατηγορια της πρωτης αντιβιωσης , φαινεται οτι ηταν γιατρος ... ηξερε τι προτεινε ... δεν ειναι πετσοπας 

εκτος αν δεν ηξερε οτι δεν υπαρχει ποσιμη ....

Παντως  θα μπορουσε να σου πει το   neoxyvet .... σκετη η οξυτετρακυκλινη δεν ξερω αν ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη .Αυτο που σου λεω συνδιαζει και νεομυκινη με ευρυτερο φασμα δρασης χωρις να λειπει η ουσια που σου δινει με το αλλο φαρμακο .Εκεινος ομως ξερει και κανεις οτι σου ειπε !!!!

----------


## vasilis.a

> ναι...


ωραια .γιατι αλλο πετσοπας,αλλο κτηνιατρος,αλλο κτηνιατρος με ειδικευση η εστω πτηνιατρικες γνωσεις.οπως ειπε και ο Δημητρης ακολουθεις κατα γραμμα τις οδηγιες του και οτι απορια εχεις να του τηλεφωνεις.να μας ενημερωνεις και μας σε παρακαλουμε.ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## grglaz

Να ξεκαθαρισω κατι

Τον συγκεκριμενο γιατρο τον βρηκαμε στο νετ σε λιστα με *πτηνιατρους*...
Στο ιατρειο δε που εχει και που πηγαμε ειναι *κτηνιατρειο, αναλαμβανει και σκυλια/γατες*...
Δυστυχως δεν μας ειπε ουτε και ρωτησαμε εμεις αν ειναι πτηνιατρος η γενικοτερα κτηνιατρος και αν εχει ειδικευτει πανω σε πουλια κτλ.. κτλ..
Οποτε θεωρητικα ειναι πτηνιατρος αλλα δεν ασχολειται μονο με πουλια...
Ολα αυτα βεβαια θελουμε να τα μαθουμε την επομενη φορα που θα παμε εκει...

Τωρα, Δημητρη, σχετικα με το Inoxil που μας ειπε να παρουμε στην αρχη
ο γιατρος στις οδηγιες χορηγησης μας ειπε να ριξουμε 3 πρεζες μεσα στην ποτιστρα, δηλαδη οτι ειναι σε σκονη... (εμεις τελικα δε το ριχνουμε στην ποτιστρα αλλα δινουμε απο το αραιωμα με σταγονομετρο κατευθειαν στο στομα)
τα γραμματα του δεν ειναι πολυ καθαρα, και γω προσπαθησα να βρω αν οντως υπαρχει φαρμακο "Inoxil"
Στο φαρμακειο που πηγαμε δεν το ειχανε ουτε γενικοτερα το ειχανε ακουστα αλλα πηρανε τηλεφωνο και το παραγγειλανε για να το φερουν την επομενη μερα ασχετα αν ειμεις τελικα αλλαξαμε φαρμακο για να μην καθυστερησουμε αλλη μια μερα....
Θελω να πω δεν μας ειπανε οτι δεν υπαρχει τετοιο φαρμακο και οτι κατι αλλο εχει γραψει ο γιατρος πχ amoxil η indoxil
υπαρχει αλλη μια αναφορα στο νετ γι αυτο το φαρμακο http://www.canarybreeder.net/up/foru...ll=1#post55361

οταν τον ρωτησε ο φαρμακοποιος ποιο εναλλακτικο μπορουμε να παρουμε μας ειπε το oxyvet που ειναι και αυτο σκονη...

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο καταρχην να σου δωσω μια εξηγηση ,γιατι εστω και αρχικα σε αμφισβητισα .....  μου εχει τυχει παρα πολλες φορες  εδω μεσα να πουνε μελη οτι πηγανε σε γιατρο (πιεζομενοι ισως απο τα μελη )χωρις να εχουν παει και ειτε με πμ μαθαινα οτι ειχανε παει σε καποιον πετ σοπα  ,ειτε μου ζητουσανε μετα να τους πω φαρμακα σε πμ .... 

απο κει και περα τελικα θυμηθηκα το σκευασμα αυτο ... και τοτε το μπερδεψα με το indoxil 

*Ερωτήσεις για φάρμακα*δυστυχως δεν υπαρχει η φωτο του φαρμακου τοτε αλλα ειχα αναφερει τη συσταση 

και επιβεβαιωνεται και εδω

http://www.arovet.ch/download/Pharma...INOXYL%20f.pdf

CompositionAcidum oxolinicum

οξολονικο οξυ ....  πολυ παλιας κοπης κινολονη ... μαλλον τυχερος εισαι που δεν το βρηκες ... Ευχομαι αυτο που εχεις εστω να φερει καποιο αποτελεσμα

----------


## grglaz

Ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες Δημητρη

αρα τελικα ειναι με y στο τελος 'Inoxyl' και οχι 'Inoxil', και ναι μαλλον καλυτερα που δεν το βρηκαμε  :Happy: 

κατι που εχω ξεχασει να αναφερω ειναι που καποιες στιγμες σηκωνει το ποδι της απο το κλαδι και τσιμπαει τα δαχτυλα της... για λιγο αυτο, οχι για πολη ωρα
και αυτο που συνεχιζει να κανει ειναι που κλεινει τα ματια της και γερνει... σα να νυσταζει...


ελπιζω να την βοηθησει το oxyvet... της δινουμε 4-5 σταγονες την ημερα
παντως ακομα δεν εχει αλλαξει  κατι, το θετικο ειναι οτι τρωει, πινει νερο και ενεργειται κανονικα...

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά στο πουλάκι...

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχει φλεγμονη στο ποδι  ... εσωτερικη .Δεν ξερω το μικροβιο προφανως αλλα σκεφτομουνα φαρμακο να πιανει δυσκολους σταφυλοκοκκους που χτυπουν τις αρθρωσεις  ... το oxyvet δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα καταφερνει ...

----------


## grglaz

3η μερα σημερα που περνει oxyvet, καμια αλλαγη προς το παρων..
σημερα που εκατσαν και τα δυο στο δαχτυλο μου ειδα αισθητη διαφορα βαρους, το θυληκο με το προβλημα ειναι αρκετα πιο ελαφρυ απο το αρσενικο...
αυτη την διαφορα βεβαια την εχω καταλαβει καιρο πριν, δεν με εξεπληξε...

λεμε να δωσουμε προθεσμια μεχρι αυριο βραδυ και αν δεν εχουμε δει καμια βελτιωση Δευτερα πρωι να την ξαναπαμε στο γιατρο.

----------


## grglaz

καμια βελτιωση μεχρι στιγμης οποτε πηγαμε παλι στο γιατρο, αλλο οχι στον ιδιο... ασχοληθηκε αρκετα ευτυχως ο νεος γιατρος...

την βρηκε αρκετα αδυνατη και ειπε οτι εχει σπασει η ακρη του ραμφους στο κατω μερος και γι αυτο ισως να μην τρεφεται καλα...

με  λιγα λογια κατεληξε στο οτι το προβλημα της αφειλεται σε ελλειψη  ιχνοστοιχειων... και γι αυτο εχει αδυνατισει και αποδυναμωθει
χωρις να ειναι 100% σιγουρος βεβαια αφου μας ειπε οτι μπορει να εχει και αρθριτιδα, οχι μονο στα ποδια, αλλα γενικοτερα

μας  ειπε οτι το oxyvet δεν κανει για την περιπτωση της και οτι αυτο το  φαρμακο κανει περισσοτερο σε περιπτωση που το πουλι εχει πληγη...

μας εδωσε θεραπεια που καλυπτει και τις δυο περιπτωσεις που ειπαμε....

θα γραψω αναλυτικα τα φαρμακα που μας ειπε γιατι τωρα δεν τα χω μπροστα μου αλλα γενικοτερα ειναι
ενα anti-stress drops, ενα για βιταμινες και ενα αντιβιωτικο, ολα σιροπια

πρεπει  να παρει κιλα αμμεσα και μας προτεινε να της δινουμε αυγο ως συμπληρωμα  στην διατροφη της και να ριχνουμε και λιγο μελι στο νερο της για να  δυναμωσει

μας ειπε επισης να τα βαλουμε ολα (τροφη, νερο) στον  πατο του κλουβιου και να βαλουμε ενα χαρτι για να μπορει να παταει πανω  στο χαρτι και οχι στα καγκελακια...
ολα αυτο για να μην κουραζεται προσπαθωντας να κρατηθει στα κλαδια

μας  ειπε επισης οτι αυτο το προβλημα δεν ειναι κατι που θα διορθωθει μεσα  σε τρεις μερες αλλα μπορει να παρει μηνες, ειδικα για να ξανα-φτιαξει το  ραμφος της...

ανησυχω για το θεμα με την τροφη...
γνωριζουμε αν υπαρχει καποια τροφη που μπορουμε να της δινουμε στο στομα?
γιατι  τα σπορια μαλλον δεν καταφερνει να τα καθαρισει... γι αυτο την βλεπω  αρκετα πιο συχνα στην τροφη της χωρις να ξερω ομως ποσα απο αυτα που  καθαριζει τα τρεφεται η της πεφτουν...
οχι αυτη για τους νεοσσους, αλλα καποια σαν αντικαταστατο του μειγματος σπορων... για να παρει κανα κιλο γρηγορα...

ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

Αν μπορεις βαλε μας καποια φωτο του κατω μερους του ραμφους να δουμε το βαθμο του προβληματος

περι oxyvet ειπε ο γιατρος ... 


περιμενω να δουμε τα φαρμακα 


Περι τροφης 

*Αυγοτροφή για καθε είδους παπαγάλων και όχι μονο !**Pellets για παπαγάλους ; με φρέσκα αγνά υλικά ,ναι !*στις πιο πανω , μπορουν να γινουν τροποποιησεις αν δεν σε βολευει κατι πχ το σιροπι απο χυμο καποιου φρουτου στο δευτερο συνδεσμο δεν ειναι ντε και καλα απαραιτητο

----------


## vasilis.a

εφοσον το εχεις μονο του το πουλακι δεν βλεπεις  κατω η μεσα στην ταιστρα φλουδες  απο τους σπορους?ενα κολπακι ειναι να παρεις ενα σακουλακι να βαλεις μεσα αρκετους σπορους(2 κουταλιες της σουπας) και να τους χτυπησεις ελαφρα με ενα σφυρακι η να περασεις πανω απο το σακουλακι ενα μπουκαλι γυαλινο να σπασουν οι σποροι.βαλτους σε μια μπανιερα φυσηξε να φυγουν καποια φλουδια και βαλτο στον πατο του κλουβιου.

----------


## grglaz

τα φαρμακα που θα ξεκινησουμε ειναι

anti stress solution tafarm ***
aviomycine solution ****
ostex solution ****

Αν καταλαβα καλα κανενα απο τα τρια δεν ειναι αντιφλεγμονωδες φαρμακο, σωστα?

Δημητρη  στην ταιστρα με τους σπορους τους βαζω ποτε μικρες δοσεις pellets *Nutribird B14 Versele-laga Για Παπαγαλακια* 

 περασμενα απο μιξερ γιατι μου φαινοντε λιγο μεγαλα και ποτε μιγμα  φρουτων (εχω πεταξει την συσκευασια) οπου και τα μεν και τα δε δεν  χρειαζοντε καθαρισμα.
Κανουν τιποτα αυτα ομως?
Ευχαριστω για τις συνταγες τροφων, θα προσπαθησουμε να φτιαξουμε την αυγοτροφη...

Βασιλη φλουδια βλεπω αλλωστε δεν ειπαμε οτι δεν τρωει τιποτα, το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει αδυνατησει και καποιος λογος θα υπαρχει
βεβαια δεν αδυνατησε απο την μια μερα στην αλλη
δε μπορω να ξερω ποτε χτυπησε το ραμφος αλλα κανα διμηνο πριν που αρχισαμε να την πρωτοβγαζουμε εξω εφαγε 2-3 τρακες στους τοιχους... οποτε φανταζομαι ειναι καιρο ετσι χτυπημενη....
(τρακες κυριως στο τζαμι ειχε κανει και ο αρσενικος στις αρχες και μαλιστα ειχε παθει πιο σοβαρη ζημια αλλα το ραμφος του εφτιαξε μονο του....)

αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι τα εχει χασει σταδιακα τα κιλα γι αυτο και δεν το καταλαβαμε εμεις...
ελπιζω να φταιει το ραμφος που μας ειπε ο γιατρος αλλιως τι αλλο?

φωτο του ραμφους θα βαλω αυριο το πρωι γιατι τωρα εχει περασει η ωρα....

----------


## jk21

σου εδωσε την aviomycine ως αντιβιωση ,την ostex για ασβεστιο και την antistress ως βιταμινουχο συμπληρωμα 

για την ασταθεια τι ειπε; αν το πουλακι εχει σπασει το ραμφος απο συγκρουση η ασταθεια μπορει καλλιστα να ειναι απο εσωτερικο αιματωμα που εχει πηξει αλλα πιεζει νευρα του εγκεφαλου .... αυτο μονο με τον χρονο μπορει να απορροφηθει και αν .... οι βιταμινες Β και  η βιτ Ε μπορει να βοηθησουν το νευρικο συστημα  .Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι η συγκεκριμενη αντιβιωση μπορει να κανει τιποτα σε τυχον λοιμωξη εσωτερικη στα οστα (αν υπαρχει ) αλλα τυχον κοκκιδια ή αυξημενο e coli αν υπαρχει ,μπορει να τα βελτιωσει 

τα pellets αυτα που λες (οπως και αλλων γνωστων εταιριων ) πουλιουνται και διαφημιζονται ως πληρη διατροφη που αρκει απο μονη της να καλυψει τις αναγκες των πουλιων .Μεγαλη συζητηση ...  αν τα τρωει και τα εχεις μπορεις να δινεις .Αν συμπληρωνεις και με την αυγοτροφη ακομα καλυτερα  .Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι σε πουλι που εχει δυσκολιας να τραφει , δινεις οτι ειναι αποδεκτο και ας μην ειναι τελειο . παρε μια γευση  για το θεμα 

Η διατροφή των african grey

----------


## grglaz

φωτο απο ραμφος...

----------


## grglaz

Σημερα το πρωι ηταν πολυ ασχημα τα πραγματα

Δεν μπορουσε σχεδον καθολου να κουνηθει και φαινοταν τρομερα αδυναμη και εξασθενημενη
Καποια στιγμη ειχε κατσει με την κοιλια, δεν μπορουσε ουτε να στηριχθει στα ποδια της...

Το κρυο πρεπει να επιδεινωσε την κατασταση

Πηραμε τηλ τον γιατρο και μας ειπε να της δωσουμε αμμεσα μελι διαλυμενο σε νερο και την βαλαμε κοντα στο καλοριφερ να ζεσταθει...

Αμεσως πηρε τα πανω της και πηγε να φαει...
Νομιζω πως την γλυτωσαμε προς το παρων αλλα ειναι πολυ αδυνατη και αδυναμη...
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι εχει αδυνατησει ετσι...
Χτες και σημερα της εβαλα να φαει τροφη που δεν χρειαζεται καθαρισμα οπως μειγμα φρουτων και πελλετς και δεν φαινεται να τα ακουμπαει...
Σημερα που τα ειχε ολα μπροστα της προτιμησε παλι τους σπορους
Το αυγο επισης δεν φαινεται να το θελει, της εχουμε βαλει δυο φορες και δεν το εχει αγγιξει...

Μηπως να ξεκινησουμε τον χυλο για τους νεοσσους στο στομα?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Kαλο ειναι να την εχεις καπου ζεστα ολη τη μερα. Το μιγμα φρουτων και τα πελλετ τα τρωγε και παλια ή ειναι η πρωτη φορα που της τα δινεις; Αμα ειναι η πρωτη φορα λογικο μου φαινεται να μην τα πλησιαζει.

----------


## grglaz

οχι δεν ειναι σημερα η πρωτη φορα, εδω και ενα μηνα της βαζω και απο τα δυο αλλα ακομα δεν τα θελει...
προτιμα τους σπορους οποτε σημερα ξεφλουδισαμε ενα γευμα για να φαει πιο ευκολα...

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο για την ασταθεια που το απεδωσε ο γιατρος; 

σε τι δοσολογια σου εχει δωσει aviomycine ; 

βαλε να δουμε την καρινα του .Αν δεχεται κρεμα ,καλα ειναι να του δωσεις αλλα το νερο της να ειναι απο το διαλλυμα φαρμακου .Πινει νερο; 

Η ζεστη ειναι το βασικοτερο πριν τα φαρμακα .... επρεπε να ηταν ηδη ! σε θερμοκρασια που τοπικα κοντα στο κλουβι να ειναι 28 με 30 βαθμους 

Αν εχεις κανναβουρι ή βρισκεις και το τρωει να της δωσει εξτρα να τρωει οσο θελει ,οσο θα ειναι αδυνατη

----------


## grglaz

δεν ειπε κατι συγκεκριμενο για την ασταθεια.... ειπε γενικοτερα οτι πρεπει να εχει ελλειψη ιχνοστοιχειων... και οτι ο αργονισμος της εχει αποδυναμωθει..

και τα τρια φαρμακα τα διαλυουμε μαζι στα 3/4 της ποτιστρας, βαζουμε 8 σταγονες απο το καθενα
και της δινουμε 3-4 σταγονες πρωι, μεσημερι και απογευμα...

φωτο απο καρινα αυριο το πρωι (αν ολα ειναι καλα)

----------


## grglaz

ερωτηση

μπορει να εχει αυτην την ασθενεια? *Bumblefoot (*************)*

----------


## jk21

Θα πρεπει να εχει καποιο σημαδι στο κατω μερος της πατουσας .Δεν ειχα προσεξει κατι αλλα αν θες βαλε φωτο να φαινονται απο κατω ολοκληρες 

δες το σχετικο κομματι για την ασθενεια που λες 

*Ασθένειες των πουλιών συντροφιάς: συνοπτικός οδηγός συμπτωμάτων ( pet bird diseases )*


> *η ποδοδερματίτιδα (bumblefoot ) http://www.cockatiels.org/reading-ro...-your-bird.htm
> 
> (ήπια μορφη της ... ) 
> με αιτίες την υποβιταμίνωση σε βιτ Α και βακτηριακές
> λοιμώξεις σε αμυχές του πέλματος των πουλιών απο μολυσμένες πατήθρες . Επιβάλλεται η χρήση πατήθρων απο σχοινί ιστιοπλοίας , η αγωγή με αντιβιοτική αλοιφή ( σε σοβαρές περιπτώσει προχωρημένης νόσου και εσωτερική λήψη αντιβίωσης ) και ενίσχυση με βιταμίνη Α είτε ως συμπλήρωμα ,είτε μόνιμα με εισαγωγή φυσικών πηγώ της στο διαιτολόγιο*






Ομως απο το μικροβιο που αναφερει εκει ( Staphylococcus aureus )   φοβαμαι μην εχει λοιμωξη στις αρθρωσεις .Μπορει να μπηκε με αλλο τροπο .Για αυτο το μικροβιο σου εχω πει οτι δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι επαρκη τα φαρμακα

----------


## grglaz

5η μερα σημερα που θα παρει τα φαρμακα, δεν βλεπουμε καποια βελτιωση, της δινουμε μαζι με τα φαρμακα και μελι σταθερα πρωι, μεσημερι βραδυ και αυτο...
επισης την εχουμε ολη μερα στα ζεστα με κουβερτουλα γυρω απο το κλουβι συνεχως εκτος απο καποιες ωρες που την βλεπει ο ηλιος και την ξεσκεπαζουμε....

σημερα θα παρουμε τηλ τον γιατρο να τον ενημερωσουμε για την κατασταση και να τον ρωτησουμε τι κανουμε.
Aν εχει λοιμωξη στις αρθρωσεις μας καλυπτουν τα φαρμακα? μηπως να συνεχισουμε το metacam? Να δουμε τι θα μας πει...

σημερινες φωτο

ακριβως μετα την χορηγηση της πρωινης δοσης των φαρμακων, πηγε να φαει. Μια ετρωγε και μια εκανε "ταματα"...







εδω τα πατουσακια της, τα οποια φαινοντε οκ...







και η καρινα της

----------


## jk21

τα ποδια απο κατω ειναι οκ

αυτο διπλα στο μιγμα σπορων τι ειναι; μαλλον καποια αυγοτροφη ,που ειναι μεγα λαθος να την εχεις εκτος συσκευασιας εκτεθειμενη στο περιβαλλον  ...

νομιζω εχω πει ,οτι ααααν υπαρχει οτι φοβαμαι  ,δεν κρινω επαρκη την συγκεκριμενη αντιβιωση αλλα εγω δεν εχω τις γνωσεις ενος επιστημονα πτηνιατρου και κεινος εχει την ευθυνη να το κρινει ,οταν θα τον ενημερωσεις οτι το πουλι δεν εχει βελτιωση (για μενα θα επρεπε ηδη να το εχεις κανει )

απο εκει που τα βλεπουμε παντως τα δαχτυλα ,μου φαινονται λιγοτερο ερεθισμενα εσωτερικα .αν και θα επρεπε να τα δουμε απο πανω

----------


## grglaz

Δημητρη αυτο διπλα στην τροφη ειναι πελλετς... οχι αυγοτροφη

Μιλησαμε με τον γιατρο
Μας  ειπε οτι την ασταθεια την αποδειδει στην αφαγια... και οτι αν δεν  φταιει το σπασιμο που εχει, δλδ αν κατεβαζει την τροφη κανονικα ισως  εχει προβλημα στο συκωτι κτλ....
Μας ειπε να συνεχισουμε μονο το αντι-στρες, δεν εχει νοημα τα αλλα...
Επισης τον ρωτησαμε αν θα χρησιμευε το metacam και μονο που δεν μας εβρισε για το γεγονος οτι της δωσαμε στο παρελθον...
Με λιγα λογια δεν θεωρει οτι υπαρχει λοιμωξη...

Πλεον εχουμε απογοητευτει και εμεις εδω... Νομιζουμε οτι παιζουμε απλα με τον χρονο...

Σημερα θα αρχισουμε να την ταιζουμε εμεις με πολτο για νεοσσους και θα φτιαξουμε και την αυγοτροφη οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται....
Επισης οταν την κραταμε στο χερι και της βαζουμε κοντα την ταιστρα της αρχιζει και τρωει, δειχνει οτι πειναει δηλαδη
Λεω να της βαλω και σπορους χυμα στο πατωμα για να εχει ευκολοτερη προσβαση...
Θα την ζυγισω κι ολας...

Μετα αν δουμε οτι δεν συνερχεται ουτε με το ταισμα στο στομα πρεπει να σκεφτουμε για νοσοκομειο και εξετασεις...

----------


## jk21

τα pellet τα εχεις τριμμενα; 

δωσε αμεσα κρεμα 

παρε pellet (καθαρα και οχι τριμμενα μερες ) και ανακατεψε στο μουλτι 2 μερη (σε ογκο ) απο αυτα με αρακα που εχεις βρασει κανενα 5 λεπτο μονο 1 μερος και 1 μερος κροκο αυγου βρασμενου 15 λεπτα  και δινε να φαει ,αλλα λιγο λιγο .Το υπολοιπο το κρατας στο ψυγειο σε ποσοτητα 3 ημερων και οσο περισσευει στην καταψυξη σε 3ημερες μεριδες .Αν το τρωει ,προσθετεις και ελαχιστη κρεμα (πασπαλισμα ) νεοσσων οταν δινεις 

Ποια pellet ειναι;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οι κουτσουλιες της πως ειναι;

----------


## grglaz

ναι τριμμενα στο μουλτι ειναι* Nutribird B14 Versele-laga*

δε καταλαβα πολυ καλα αυτο με τα μερη (1 μερος αρακα, 1 μερος αυγο κτλ)*


*

----------


## grglaz

> Οι κουτσουλιες της πως ειναι;


κανονικες

----------


## jk21

2 μερη σε ογκο τριμμενα pellets (αλλα οχι απο τα εκτεθειμενα για μερες αν γινεται ... οχι οτι ειναι αχρηστα αλλα σιγουρα κατωτερα θρεπτικα ,σε μια κρισιμη περιοδο για το πουλακι )
1 μερος σε ογκο κροκος αυγου βραστου 
1 μερος βρασμενος αρακας για 5 λεπτα (βρασε σε ενα μπρικι μικρη ποσοτητα )


πχ παρε ενα φλυτζανι του καφε και μετρησε 2 φλυτζανια pellets , 1 φλυτζανι κροκο ,1 φλυτσανι αρακα (αν δεν λασπωνει αλλα ειναι αφρατη και περνει να βαλεις και αλλο προσθεσε στο τελος λιγο επιπλεον αρακα , ωστε η τελικη υφη να ειναι αφρατη αυγοτροφη )

----------


## grglaz

Δεν ειχα αρακα οποτε εκανα ενα μειγμα με πελετς, κροκο αυγου και κρεμα...

Δεν την ετρωγε απο μονη της οποτε της το εδωσα σχεδον με το ζορι στο στομα μεσα καλα καλα για να το κατεβασει σιγουρα γιατι οταν της το εδινα εξω εξω το φτυνε....

Παρατηρησα οτι μετα απο καθε δοση εκλεινε τα ματια της και την κατεβαζε σιγα σιγα. Σα να φαινοταν οτι ποναει και δυσκολευεται να την κατεβασει... Μπορει να ειναι και η ιδεα μου.

Αυριο το πρωι θα το ξαναπαρατηρησω...

----------


## jk21

αν δυσκολευεται να κατεβασει τροφη  ,δες για τυχον σημαδια λευκα στο βαθος του λαιμου

----------


## grglaz

την κοιταξα... δεν φαινεται κατι...

το πρωι πριν την ταισω ηταν 28g, τωρα μετα απο δυο γευματα που την ζυγισα ειναι 30g

ποσο θα επρεπε να ειναι κανονικα? (ηλικια 6-7 μηνων...)

----------


## jk21

αν θα κανει κινησεις σαν να προσπαθει να φτυσει ,να μας το αναφερεις

----------


## grglaz

σημερα κατα τις 5 βρισκεται σ αυτη την κατασταση....
https://youtu.be/WZtVwl-hNiI

σε λιγο θα την ταισω και θα την ζυγισω...

παντως αυτη την στιγμη απο φαρμακα παιρνει μονο το anti-stress (μια σταγονα το πρωι και μια το βραδυ) εφοσον ο γιατρος αποδιδει το προβλημα στην αφαγια...

αν ομως δεν ειναι αυτο το προβλημα τοτε καθυστερουμε...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Tην αφαγια ομως γιατι την εχει; Δεν ειναι σημαδι οτι εχει καποιο θεμα;

----------


## jk21

Το πουλακι δεν ειναι καλα !!!!! το λιγοτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ,ειναι να του δωσεις κρεμα οσο πιο συχνα μπορεις και δεχεται .Πιστευω θα οδηγειται σταδιακα σε καρινιασμα ,αλλα δεν μπορω να σου προτεινω χρηση almora plus για ενεργεια μεσω δεξτροζης γιατι δεν ξερω αν εχει θεμα με καντιντα ... εκει ισως δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να δωσεις σακχαρα αλλα μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα .

Δεν βλεπω ενα πουλι να ανακαμπτει και με δεδομενο οτι δεν υπαρχει σαφη διαγνωση ,ισως ουτε και χρονος , δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να περιμενεις ή να κανεις χρηση ισχυρης αντιβιωσης ή αντιμυκητιασιακου για συστηματικη καντιντιαση (γιατι αν εχει μυκητες ,θα ειναι σιγουρα προχωρημενοι ετσι οπως δειχνει )

δεν συνηθιζω να εναντιωνομαι στη γνωμη ενος γιατρου ,αλλα οσο δεν υπαρχει σαφης απαντηση στη σαφη ερωτηση του Αλεξανδρου , δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ξερει τι συστηνει

----------


## vasilis.a

συμφωνω με τον Δημητρη.εχει τα χαλια του το πουλι και απορω πως αντεχει ακομη.νομιζω οτι πρεπει να δψσεις πλεον δεξτροζη και αντιβιωση και οτι γινει.μετραει μερες αν οχι ωρες.

----------


## Pidgey

Κάνε κάτι άμεσα... Το πουλάκι είναι πολύ άσχημα και το antistress δεν το σώζει...

----------


## grglaz

Νικο το καντε κατι αμμεσα ειναι ευκολο να το λες...
Γιατροι δεν ειμαστε ουτε ειναι ευκολο να περνουμε αποφασεις και να δινουμε φαρμακα χωρις την εντολη γιατρου
Απο την αλλη ακομα και τους γιατρους σχετικο ειναι το ποσο μπορουμε να τους εμπιστευτουμε..
Προσπαθουμε να συνδυασουμε την γνωμη των γιατρων με την γνωμη ανθρωπων που εχουν ασχοληθει (οπως αρκετοι απο εδω μεσα)

Μεχρι  στιγμης δυο γιατροι και δεν εχουνε καταφερει να βρουνε το  προβλημα  της... αλλα εχει να κανει με το ποσο θελουν και γνωριζουν να   ασχοληθουν...

Δημητρη μπορουμε απο μονοι μας χωρις την εντολη γιατρου να δωσουμε  δεξτροζη? Επισης η baytril ειναι ισχυτοτερη απο το aviomycine και το oxyvet?
Παντως εμεις σημερα στην πρωινη δοση των φαρμακων της δωσαμε σταγονες  και απο τα τρια solutions μιας και βρισκουμε τελειως λαθος την αποψη του  γιατρου που ειπε να συνεχισουμε μονο το anti-stress...
Αυριο θα τον καλεσουμε να του πουμε οτι την ταιζουμε εμεις και οτι το προβλημα δεν φαινεται να ειναι η αφαγια απο μονη της....
Θα τον ρωτησουμε αν συμφωνει στο οτι ξεκινησαμε και τα τρια φαρμακα και  φυσικα ποια ειναι η γνωμη του για την δεξτροζη και μια ισχυροτερη  αντιβιωση αν και συνηθως δεν τους αρεσει να ανακατευεσαι στα καθαρα  θεραπευτικα θεματα....

Χτες το βραδυ ζυγιστηκε στα 31g.
Σημερα το πρωι στα 29g (χτες το πρωι στα 28g), ειχε φαει μονο λιγα σπορακια μονη της, σε λιγο θα την ταισουμε κανονικα...

Η δυσκολια της να σταθει στα ποδια της αυξανεται ομως...

Ειναι χαρακτηριστικο το ποσο δυσκολευται να σταθει και ισως ποναει
Ο λογος που κλεινει τα ματια και γερνει προς τα μπρος το εξηγω ως εξης
κλεινει τα ματια της επειδη ποναει...
γερνει προς τα μπροστα επειδη δεν μπορει να βαλει  καθολου δυναμη στα ποδια της οποτε λογω κεντρου βαρους γερνει προς τα  μπρος

Εδω μια χαρακτηριστικη φωτο, πως εχει σταθει με τα δαχτυλα (γενικοτερα τα ποδια) της στην ουσια παραλλητα...

τι λετε εσεις?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

οι γιατροι που την πηγες ειναι πτηνιατροι ή κτηνιατροι; τους βρηκες απο τη λιστα του φορουμ;

----------


## jk21

ολα τα φαρμακα μαζι ειναι λαθος !!!! 

το baytril θεωρητικα ειναι σαφεστατα πιο δραστικο και απο τα δυο .Πιστευω ομως οτι χρειαζεται καποιο με πιο σιγουροι δραστικοτητα σε σταφυλοκοκκο χρυσιζων (aureus ) και το baytril δεν ειναι παντα σε αυτο το μικροβιο

----------


## grglaz

Αλεξανδρε το εχω πει πιο πανω, ναι και οι δυο βρισκοντε σε λιστα με πτηνιατρους...

Δημητρη ο γιατρος μας ειχε πει και τα 3 solutions να τα διαλυουμε μαζι στο ιδιο νερο και να της τα δινουμε... 8 σταγονες απο το καθ ενα στο ιδιο νερο, 4 σταγονες πρωι, μεσημερι και βραδυ...

----------


## Pidgey

> Νικο το καντε κατι αμμεσα ειναι ευκολο να το λες...
> Γιατροι δεν ειμαστε ουτε ειναι ευκολο να περνουμε αποφασεις και να δινουμε φαρμακα χωρις την εντολη γιατρου
> Απο την αλλη ακομα και τους γιατρους σχετικο ειναι το ποσο μπορουμε να τους εμπιστευτουμε..
> Προσπαθουμε να συνδυασουμε την γνωμη των γιατρων με την γνωμη ανθρωπων που εχουν ασχοληθει (οπως αρκετοι απο εδω μεσα)
> 
> Μεχρι  στιγμης δυο γιατροι και δεν εχουνε καταφερει να βρουνε το  προβλημα  της... αλλα εχει να κανει με το ποσο θελουν και γνωριζουν να   ασχοληθουν
> 
> 
> Παντως εμεις σημερα στην πρωινη δοση των φαρμακων της δωσαμε σταγονες  και απο τα τρια solutions_ μιας και βρισκουμε τελειως λαθος την αποψη του  γιατρου που ειπε να συνεχισουμε μονο το anti-stress..._
> ...


Κάνε ότι νομίζεις... Αν θεωρείς ότι υπάρχει χρόνος να περιμένεις για το τι θα σου πει ένας γιατρός που ως τώρα διάγνωση ουσιαστική δεν έχει κάνει και το πουλάκι σίγουρα δεν έχει βοηθηθει στο ελάχιστο... Είναι δική σου επιλογή.

Δε διαφωνώ με τον τρόπο που σκέφτεσαι, αλλά...

----------


## jk21

> τα φαρμακα που θα ξεκινησουμε ειναι
> 
> anti stress solution tafarm ***
> aviomycine solution ****
> ostex solution ****


μαλλον εννοεις αυτα ... απο αυτα μονο το μεσαιο ειναι φαρμακο ... νομιζα εννοουσες αβιομισιν ,οξυβετ ,μπαιτριλ μαζι ...

αν η αβιομισιν ειχε αποτελεσμα θα ειχε ελαχιστα εστω ,ορατη βελτιωση  ....


περι δεξτροζης που ξεχασα πριν να σου γραψω ....

το πουλακι δειχνει να χρειαζεται ενεργεια και η δεξτροζη του almora μπορει να του δωσει ,αλλα αποτελει ειδος σακχαρου και σε πιθανοτητα καντιντιασης (μυκητων candida )  αποτελει και τροφη τους .... θα εδινα σε μια τετοια περιπτωση μονο με την παρουσια και αντιμυκητισιακου φαρμακου 

ο γιατρος εκανε ελεγχο του στοματος με φακο μεχρι μεσα; 

κοιταξε κουτσουλια στο μικροσκοπιο;

----------


## grglaz

οχι Δημητρη ουτε ο πρωτος γιατρος ουτε αυτος τωρα...

Σημερα τον πηραμε τηλ

Του ειπαμε οτι την ταιζουμε εμεις και οτι ξεκινησαμε και δινουμε και τα τρια solutions 1 σταγονα το πρωι και μια το βραδυ
Του εξηγησαμε ομως οτι τα ποδια της φαινεται οτι εχουν χειροτερεψει
Τον ρωτησαμε αν μπορουμε να την παμε απο εκει να την δει...

Η  απαντηση του ηταν να αυξησουμε σε δυο τις σταγονες που της δινουμε και  επειδη εχει πολυ κρυο να περιμενουμε μεχρι την τεταρτη που θα ανεβει  καπως η θερμοκρασια, να δουμε πως θα ειναι μεχρι τοτε, και να την παμε  εκεινη την μερα αν ειναι..

Υπενθυμιζω οτι στην αρχη της θεραπειας  διναμε 4 σταγονες 3 φορες την ημερα, του ειπαμε οτι δεν βλεπουμε  βελτιωση και συνεχισαμε μονο με το αντι-στρες 1 σταγονα δυο φορες την  ημερα με το σκεπτικο οτι πρωτευον ζητημα ειναι να τραφει και οτι δεν την  βοηθαει τοση ποσοτητα φαρμακου,
και τωρα συμφωνα παντα με τις δικες  του εντολες που του ειπαμε οτι την ταιζουμε θα δινουμε 2 σταγονες δυο  φορες την ημερα και απο τρια solutions...

Το ενδεχομενο να ξεκινησουμε αλλο φαρμακο, αλλη θεραπεια, ουτε που το σκεφτηκε προφανως...

Εμενα δεν μου φαινεται πολυ υπευθυνη η αντιμετωπιση αυτη... Εσας?

Σκεφτομαστε  οτι μαλλον χανουμε τον χρονο μας και μ αυτον τον γιατρο και να την παμε  σε νοσοκομειο για νεα διαγνωση, και εξετασεις λογικα...

----------


## jk21

Στειλε μου σε παρακαλω με πμ τα ονοματα των δυο γιατρων .Υπαρχουν μερικοι στην αττικη με αρκετη εμπειρια και σιγουρα ενα ατομο αρκετα κοντα σου (αν δεν την εχεις τη λιστα για αττικη σου τη στελνουμε με πμ ) .Δεν μπορω να πω οτι θα ενοιωθα ασφαλεια αν ημουν στη θεση σου .Δεν ειμαι ικανος να κρινω ως υπευθυνη ή οχι την αντιμετωπιση ,αλλα σου λεω πως θα ενοιωθα εγω ως προς το θεμα ανασφαλειας ,ακομα και αν η αντιμετωπιση ειναι η πιο υπευθυνη εκ μερους του

----------


## grglaz

Φυσικα δε μπορουσαμε να συνεχισουμε με τον ιδιο γιατρο και πηγαμε σε τριτο...

Κριθηκε ασχημη η κατασταση της και μας τονισε οτι χαθηκε πολυ καιρος μ αυτα και με τ αλλα...
Αποφασισαμε να την κρατησουνε στο ιατρειο για νοσηλια... θα την βαλουν σε θερμοκοιτιδα αρχικα και θα μας παρουν τηλ να μας ενημερωσουν πιο μετα... (βρισκεται ηδη εκει απο τις 12)
Δεν γνωριζω αλλες λεπτομεριες προς το παρων

Τουλαχιστον νιωθουμε ασφαλεια που ειναι στα χερια γιατρου και μπορουμε να ηρεμησουμε λιγακι...

----------


## vasilis.a

μπραβο.κανατε το καλυτερο.

----------


## grglaz

Μια μικρη ενημερωση μας κανανε οτι της ξεκινησανε αγωγη αμμεσα και οτι υπαρχει μια ελαχιστη βελτιωση.
Επισης ειναι θετικο μας ειπαν οτι τρωει μονη της σπορια και δε χρειαστηκε να της δωσουν κρεμα.
Αυτα για την ωρα...

----------


## vasilis.a

αν μπορεσεις στο τελος να ενημερωθεις πληρως για την αγωγη,τι φαρμακα εδωσαν κλπ και να μας πεις.

----------


## grglaz

Οκ Βασιλη

Ακομα δεν υπαρχει καποια σημαντικη ανταποκριση απο τα φαρμακα που της δινουνε...
Αυτο περιμενουνε, δινουν κι αλλο χρονο, αλλιως λογικα θα προχωρησουνε σε εξετασεις...
Θα την κρατησουν εκει και σημερα...

----------


## jk21

εμαθες αν παιρνει καποια αντιβιωση σε αυτα τα φαρμακα και ποια; εξεταστηκε για τυχον μυκητιαση;

----------


## grglaz

Εμαθα οτι παιρνει αντιβιωση Marbofloxacin και σημερα θα προσθεσουνε Allopurinol

Μεχρι στιγμης μιλαμε με την βοηθο. Περιμενουμε τηλ απο τον ιδιο τον γιατρο σημερα.

----------


## jk21

Συνδιασμος ισχυροτατης κινολονης (ως αντιβιωση για τυχον μικροβιο ) με εναρξη και ουσιας που περιοριζει τη συνθεση ουρικου οξεος ,κατι που οταν οι γιατροι κρινουν  ,πρεπει να γινεται σε περιπτωση ουρικης αρθριτιδας που σχηματιζει κρυσταλλους στις αρθρωσεις  .Προφανως εντοπισε προβλημα στις αρθρωσεις ή το υποψιαστηκε και ο γιατρος και προχωρα σε αντιμετωπιση

ευχομαι το καλυτερο .Δεν ξερω αν ακομα ειναι νωρις για να αντιμετωπιστει ,αλλα η αντιμετωπιση δειχνει πια να ειναι σε σωστο δρομο

----------


## grglaz

Μιλησαμε με τον γιατρο

Εποπτευεται διογκωμα στα νεφρα με αποτελεσμα να ζοριζεται το ισχιακο νευρο...
Μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικα οτι δυναμη στα ποδια οταν θελει βαζει, αλλα οχι για πολυ γιατι πρεπει να ποναει, ποναει επισης πανω στην κινηση της και οταν μενει στασιμη μετα απο λιγη ωρα γι αυτο γερνει προς τα μπρος και κλεινει τα ματια της...

Εξεταση για να μαστε 100% σιγουροι τι φταιει δε μπορει να γινει εδω στην Ελλαδα δυστυχως...
Αυριο θα επιστρεψει σπιτι να συνεχισουμε εμεις την αγωγη και βλεπουμε...

Σχετικα με το ταισμα ο γιατρος μας ειπε οτι τρωει μια χαρα μονη της (δε βλεπει θεμα με το ραμφος που μας ειχε πει ο προηγουμενος γιατρος οτι φαινεται σπασμενο και ισως να μην μπορει να φαει) και δε χρειαζεται να την ταιζουμε εμεις...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αχ αυτο το Ελλαδισταν...

----------


## grglaz

Σημερα επεστρεψε σπιτι

Ο γιατρος μιλαει για νεφρικη ανεπαρκεια... δεν μπορει να γνωριζει απο που προκληθηκε...
Εχει και μια μικρη δυσκολια στην αναπνοη (η οποια ισως προκληθηκε απο τον τροπο που την ταιζαμε ειπε ο γιατρος)...
Θα κανουμε 1 εμδομαδα θεραπεια και ελπιζουμε μεσα σ αυτη την βδομαδα να δουμε καποια αλλαγη...

----------


## Pidgey

Έχει δείξει καθόλου βελτίωση το πουλάκι;

Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρει.

----------


## grglaz

οχι καμια βελτιωση, δυστυχως τα ποδια χειροτερα ειναι...

καποιες στιγμες καθεται με ανοιχτα τα ποδια και στην ουσια στηριζεται η με τον ποπο η με την κοιλια...
τιναζει το φτερα της και απο την κινηση πεφτει στο πλαι και ξανασηκωνεται...
σημερα τουμπαρε μια φορα ολοκληρη, την ακουσα που εκανε θορυβο, προσπαθουσε να γυρισει, πηγα και την σηκωσα...

ο γιατρος μας ειπε οτι στηριζουμε τις ελπιδες μας στο Allopurinol (σημερα ειναι η 3η μερα που το παιρνει)
αν δεν κανει και αυτο τιποτα δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο να κανουμε...

----------


## jk21

τη νεφρικη ανεπαρκεια σου εξηγησε μηπως πως τι διαπιστωσε;

----------


## grglaz

Μας ειπε οτι αυτο υποψιαζεται... και οτι δε μπορει να κανει καποια εξεταση για να σιγουρευτει...
θα ελεγα ειναι εμπειρικη πιο πολυ η διαγνωση, απο αυτα που του αναφεραμε εμεις, το εμφανες προβλημα που ειδε αλλα και παρατηρωντας την για 3μερες...
και μαλλον το οτι τα αντιβιωτικα δεν βοηθησαν και ουτε το Marbofloxacin φαινεται να βοηθαει...

τα ποδια της δυστυχως εχουν σχεδον παραλλησει.... σχεδον σερνεται για να μετακινηθει, της εχουμε βαλει τροφη σε δυο σημεια κοντα της για να μπορει να φαει...
την βγαλαμε και για λιγο εξω να κανει καμια πτηση. Τα καταφερνει αλλα πεταει χαμηλα και για λιγο...

----------


## jk21

τα ποδια της δειχνουν με εξωτερικη παρατηρηση να ειναι ερεθισμενα; μας βαζεις ξανα μια φωτο εστιασμενη σε αυτα;

κανε ενα ελεγχο ξανα αν μπορεις εσωτερικα στο στομα ,στο σημειο που ειναι ο ανθρωπινος ουρανισκος και οι αμυγδαλες (τα λεω για να καταλαβεις που εννοω ) να δεις αν υπαρχει λευκη ή λευκοκιτρινη αποχρωση εκει

----------


## grglaz

το στομα δε καταφερα να το δω για την ωρα, θα ξαναπροσπαθησω...

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσε να μας βαλει ακομα ενα μελος μας με budgie τετοιες κοντινες φωτο και κυριως να φαινεται σε καποια ο αγκωνας ( ή γονατο τελος παντων .... ) στο ποδι;

----------


## grglaz

Σημερα το πρωι δεν την ειδαμε καλα και καθως δεν εχουμε δει καμια βελτιωση εδω και 5 μερες αποφασισαμε να την παμε πισω στον γιατρο.
Ο γιατρος μας ειπε οτι σαν τελευταια λυση να της δωσουνε φαρμακο για τοξικωση...
Θα μεινει εκει στο ιατρειο σημερα.
Αν δε δουμε καποια αλλαγη μεχρι αυριο το πρωι μας προτεινε ευθανασια...

----------


## jk21

τι φαρμακο σου προτεινε για τοξικωση ;   

αν φτασεις σε αποφαση ευθανασιας ,μονο τοτε , μου το λες να ρισκαρουμε με αλλο σχημα φαρμακων

----------


## grglaz

δεν θα της το δωσουμε εμεις το φαρμακο, οπως ειπα την κρατησε στο ιατρειο σημερα, οποτε δε ξερω...

----------


## grglaz

Σημερα το πρωι μας ενημερωσανε απ το ιατρειο οτι δε τα καταφερε αλλο, δυστυχως...
Δεχτηκαμε να προχωρησουνε σε νεκροψια ανεφ χρεωσης...

ηταν το τριτο θηλυκο σε σειρα που χανουμε..
το 1ο πηγε και αυτο απο αρρωστια πριν ενα χρονο (http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF%CE%BC%CE%B1)
το 2ο εφυγε απ την πορτα
και το 3ο ηταν αυτο

το αρσενικο καλα βασταει αν και εχει ζησει 3 απωλειες, anyway

----------


## jk21

κριμα .... περιμενουμε την νεκροψια ...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Λυπαμαι πολυ...

----------


## Ariadni

Λυπαμαι πολυ.. Ας αναπαυθει τωρα η ψυχουλα της..

----------


## beak

Λυπαμαι... R.I.P.

----------


## xrisam

Κρίμα το πουλάκι.

----------


## xasimo

Οντως κριμα...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Kρίμα για την προσπάθειά σας. 
Βασανίστηκε το δύστυχο.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Κριμα για το πουλακι ευχομαι να ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πάρα πολύ....

----------


## Esmi

Κρίμα  :sad:   :sad:  Λυπάμαι πολύ!!Ας αναπαυθεί η ψυχούλα του!!

----------


## grglaz

Η νεκροψια εδειξε οντως διογκωμενα νεφρα..
Η παθηση της μας ειπε οτι λεγεται ουρικη αρθριτιδα...

Σας ευχαριστουμε ολους

----------

